# Fire retardant embroidery threads, backing & bobbins



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a race car client who needs a racing suit embroidered. Specification required for his suit say the thread/backing/bobbins used must be either 100% cotton or fire resistant or fire retardant. 

Where the heck would I find fire retardant backing?

I see Madiera has a new line of thread I could use but I can't find an online color resource for what is available. Does anyone know where I can get one quickly?


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Do a search for Nomex thread and tell the customer to get out his check book.I think the backing is called a "popoff" backing? You maybe able to get way with no backing on a fire suit they are usually pretty thick.Bobin types I don't know I have always just used regular bobbins?Also contact the S.F.I. Foundation they are the ones to ask about firesuits.

Curtis


----------



## Heidi (Sep 13, 2006)

Curtis you're the best! Thanks for the info!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Hey your welcome Heidi !

Curtis


----------

